# a table full of stuff



## woodintyuuu (Feb 8, 2015)

heres a partial grouping for trip and some individuals as well



 

A cuple of cool cocobolo with blackwood lids and collars @SENC 



 



 



 

diff shape



 

now a pc of firewood from @shadetree_1 i love this one

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 9


----------



## woodintyuuu (Feb 8, 2015)

Heres a redwood burl pc that is a cousin of the big one

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 8, 2015)

VERY beautiful work!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 8, 2015)

Wow, Cliff, can't wait to see some of those in person.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 8, 2015)

Holy smokes, Cliff! Those are ALL stellar!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 8, 2015)

Damn Cliff - your a machine ! Those are awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2015)

That's a lot of work. And talent. And extreme good wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Fsyxxx (Feb 8, 2015)

Wow. All I can say.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 8, 2015)

Awesome looking stash!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Feb 8, 2015)

That firewood looks pretty nice Cliff!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 8, 2015)

Wozers! almost too much to take in..... sensory overload Beautiful stuff, are you going to a show or exibition or something?


----------



## David Hill (Feb 8, 2015)

Man that's REAL NICE stuff!!!
Think you may need a rest now---or maybe the rest of us do after looking it over .
(I bet your friends like you)


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 8, 2015)

Beautful transformations of righteous wood Cliff !!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Feb 8, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Wozers! almost too much to take in..... sensory overload Beautiful stuff, are you going to a show or exibition or something?


cupla shows in a row


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 8, 2015)

Ditto on this thread Cliff. Better bring a towel to Milwaukee for me too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 8, 2015)

Wow, Cliff, those are stunners!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Feb 8, 2015)

The title should be a table full of incredible. You can not call that "Stuff"! Beautiful work indeed.

Neil

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow! That is some amazing work there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## southernclay (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow, thank for posting, beautiful stuff, I may have drooled.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Feb 16, 2015)

Awesome- Cliff what are you using as a finish? looks glossy as all hell.


----------



## The PenSmith (Feb 22, 2015)

Okay, I am now officially jealous!! I can't turn Cocobolo anymore ( allergic reaction ) and I don't have the access to FBE that you guys have !! I guess we all have or local woods, but dang that FBE is great looking wood.


----------

